# hotel rip-offs?



## ftb2 (11 May 2006)

Just tried to book a Saturday night in a hotel in Kilkenny and was told I would have to book the Friday as well because their policy is not to allow for one-night bookings over the weekend. This is crazy! Has anyone elso experienced this scam?


----------



## zag (11 May 2006)

It's not a ripoff.  If they are sufficiently busy that they know they will sell every weekend in 2-day units then why shouldn't they have that as a policy ?

If they sell you one night they might not be able to sell the second night and so would be down that money.

Of course, if they don't sell that room for the weekend they are down the money they could have made from you.

z


----------



## quinno (11 May 2006)

I think it is a rip-off, although I notice some places have relaxed this policy. I always laugh when I hear hoteliers saying how tough the business is, profits etc - if they concentrated on serving the customer they might not have this problem.  It's ridiculous if you want to stay one night that you have to book 2 - only in Ireland!!


----------



## Rose32 (11 May 2006)

Just a suggestion.. Have you tried to book this hotel through an online company and not directly with the hotel??  Anytime I go away now (which is quite regularly for weekends) I book online and its anything upto half price and this stupid policy may not apply.. Worth checking out?!


----------



## ClubMan (11 May 2006)

It's not a rip-off if they explained their policy up front and you were able to make a decision on whether or not to purchase their services.


----------



## porterbray (12 May 2006)

Have to agree with ClubMan, if you're told in advance its not really a rip off. We're getting married on a Saturday later this year and it was one of the factors we took into account when booking the hotel. Several hotels offered us 10 or so rooms for the family at a reduced rate for the Sat only but anyone else had to book packages for 2 nights plus dinner. We told each hotel that this was a major reason for not booking them, and two said that they were starting to hear this complaint on a regular basis from potential clients and were considering changing their policy, so maybe complaining does work sometimes.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 May 2006)

quinno said:
			
		

> only in Ireland!!


Not true -  to take just one city, many hotels in Midtown New York operate this policy.


----------



## CN624 (12 May 2006)

Kilkenny seems to be a law unto itself though. 
Been loads of times and like the place but the charges (accomodation & taxis) are really expensive for a provincial town (city I know). 

Haven't been back in over two years mainly due to the cost and the fact its becoming very crowded and tacky. 

Prefer to head to Donegal now for cheaper prices and nicer people!


----------



## CCOVICH (12 May 2006)

CN624 said:
			
		

> Prefer to head to Donegal now for cheaper prices and nicer people!


 
I dispute that.  I'm not nice.


----------



## ClubMan (12 May 2006)

I've heard you're cheap though!


----------



## Humpback (12 May 2006)

CN624 said:
			
		

> Kilkenny seems to be a law unto itself though.


 
Had that experience myself. B&B over a pub was booked by a bestman for a stag weekend. 4 of us on 4 beds in one room. Came to paying and the landlord asked for €60. Innocent me thought it was €60 for the 2 nights. But no, €60 per person, per night. €240 per night in a B&B to share with 3 others. 

Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## ClubMan (12 May 2006)

Did you ask in advance how much the _B&B _would cost each person? If not why not?


----------



## Humpback (12 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Did you ask in advance how much the _B&B _would cost each person? If not why not?


 
Ah Clubman, you must know me better than that. I didn't respond to the original ripoff comment because you'd taken my lines already. You didn't see me complaining above, just stating facts. Bestman booked the thing so I just went with the flow.


----------



## Art (15 May 2006)

Did anyone notice that this post sparked an article in yesterday's Sunday Times? Needless to say AAM was not specifically mentioned - it just referred to a complaint on an "internet forum"....


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2006)

Is this the article? Are you sure that it's referring to _Askaboutmoney_?


> One bride-to-be, who complained about the policy on an internet forum, said she refused to book her wedding into one hotel after being told of the two-night rule.


----------



## TarfHead (15 May 2006)

CN624 said:
			
		

> Prefer to head to Donegal now for cheaper prices and nicer people!


 
It really annoys me when people recommend Donegal and praise it to the high heavens.

It's cos I've known this for years and don't want to see other tourists on the unspoilt blue flag beaches ! It suits me for Donegal to be a well-kept secret  . Or at least the part of it I know well.


----------



## quinno (15 May 2006)

Well, I'm off there for the June Bank Holiday (Harvey's Point) and really looking forward to it- though it was reasobnable, btw I could have one or two nights or any combination there of. Also no 'premuim' (having to book extra nights, extra on the room rates) one also associates with bank holidays.

Still think it's scandolous that you have to book two nights when you only want one - I for one wouldn't even entertain a hotel that suggests that. Pure greed, even if it is in their terms and conditions....


----------



## Art (15 May 2006)

Yes - this was the article. It clearly refers to Porterbray's point earlier post above.


----------



## TarfHead (15 May 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/newspaper/0,,176-2179617,00.html


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2006)

Art said:
			
		

> Yes - this was the article. It clearly refers to Porterbray's point earlier post above.


Oh - I missed that post. My mistake!


----------



## Humpback (15 May 2006)

Art said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice that this post sparked an article in yesterday's Sunday Times? Needless to say AAM was not specifically mentioned - it just referred to a complaint on an "internet forum"....


 
So, yet another lazy journalist to add to the list


----------



## porterbray (15 May 2006)

"One bride-to-be, who complained about the policy on an internet forum, said she refused to book her wedding into one hotel after being told of the two-night rule."

Eh, I guess Mrs P2B will be surprised to learn she's not the only bride-to-be in this relationship!!


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

Same sex marriage by the back door?!


----------



## michaelm (16 May 2006)

It seems that only the unwary on AAM use the slang term 'rip-off'.  Others know that to use this term will result in quick fire posts chastising the poster for not memorising the T&C or not asking all pertinent questions or whatever.  I would suggest that if something is exploitive or very bad value or has over restrictive conditions, that this could reasonably be deemed to be a 'rip-off' regardless of whether it is stated up front and regardless of whether or not one avails of the service or product.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

Well, I for one, disagree and make no excuse for correcting what I see as misguided rip-off accusations. A *high price *is not necessarily a rip-off especially of the charge is clearly displayed/highlighted/explained in advance of a purchase being made and there may be alternative suppliers/prices available by shoppping around. Whether or not the consumer bothers to apprise him/herself of the price and service provided for that price in advance and/or shop around for the best deal is a separate matter. It seems to me that in many cases rip-off accusations seem to originate from people who don't bother to do either.


----------



## wheeler (16 May 2006)

excellent web site if you are not too fussy.. you can determine the area you want to stay in, the hotel star and the price you are willing to pay.


----------



## michaelm (16 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> A *high price *is not necessarily a rip-off . .


I fully agree with this.  

I'm simply suggesting that the slang term 'rip-off' is used in general as a catch all term to describe situations including where something is excessively priced or terms are over restrictive; the fact that alternatives may be available or pricing is clearly outlined does not mean that the term 'rip-off' cannot be used.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

michaelm said:
			
		

> the fact that alternatives may be available or pricing is clearly outlined does not mean that the term 'rip-off' cannot be used.


I disagree and make no excuse for rebutting inaccurate use of the term rip-off. Those who are happy with sloppy use of terminology are free to ignore my posts in this vein.


----------



## ubiquitous (16 May 2006)

michaelm said:
			
		

> ...the fact that alternatives may be available or pricing is clearly outlined does not mean that the term 'rip-off' cannot be used.



Of course it is a free country and people are free to use whatever terminology they wish, but I think that it is valid to conclude that the term "rip off" denotes some level of deception or taking advantage of a consumer's inability to source a product or service elsewhere. 

There is a danger that over-use of the term "rip off" may dilute its effect - especially where absolute scams are lumped together under the same heading as business offerings that happen merely to be expensive.


----------



## Guest127 (17 May 2006)

its not a rip off. however if the hotel advertise a rack rate for a room and its available surely they are oblidged to sell it at that rate. Suppose you were travelling through France on the way south and tried to book into an hotel for the night and were informed that the minimum stay was 2 nights, how would you feel? ( ripped off? )


----------

